# Thermaltake V9 top fan issue



## Ryan_Fpv

*Thermaltake V9 top fan + CPU Fan*

Since the Thermaltake forums are useless, I thought I'd post here since I know I will get a response.

On the 29th of June 2009 I purchased the Thermaltake V9 mid tower case (VJ40001W2Z) online from mwave, a computer part retail website, not an auction site. I still have the receipt/tax invoice for the purchase.
Around about 5 months after purchasing when I turned the computer on the 23cm top fan began clipping the edges or supports, making a loud and unbearable noise. The case hadn't been damaged or knocked and there was no reason [on my part] for it to have broken.
I took off the top part of the case off and screwed everything in tighter and tried pushing it back into place yet when I turn it on I still get the problem.
I've unplugged the top fan from the power and have been able to use my computer like that, however I did spend AU$150 on this case and I am rather annoyed that after a few months this has happened.

What I'm curious about is how to go about fixing this. I should mention that I am Australian, which may or may not influence any of the below questions.

What are the processes to go through in order to have thermaltake fix it?

If I do have it repaired/replaced by Thermaltake, would I need to send my entire case, just the top part of the case which has the fan in it, or will they just send out a replacement part for me to fit myself?

Will it cost me to have Thermaltake solve this problem? If so, how much?

Would it be such a hassle to have it fixed that I would be better off forgetting about the top fan and simply never buying Thermaltake again?

If I were to go with a refund, would I process that through Thermaltake or the  website I purchased the case from?




_Edit:_
Also, while I'm discussing fans, what are your thoughts on the Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 PRO Rev.2 CPU Cooler and the  Awyun V6? The 120mm fannned CPU coolers are about 5mm too long to fit in my case (Thermaltake V9), so it unfortunately has to be the smaller 92mms.
If you have anything else in mind I am open to suggestions, I'm willing to spend up to AU$75 for the CPU fan.

I'm curious which will be more suitable and how loud it is /vs/ performance. I mainly use my computer for browsing and playing games, with the stock cooler it sits on around about 35*C idle, 45-50*C during games and on 100% load everest stability test shows it gets up to 61/61*C (Ran the test for a minute and it seemed to settle around the early 60's mark). I don't overclock (or if I do, just the intel "turboboost") so I don't need anything too powerful, and since my computer is often left on during the night (in my bedroom), I want a decent compromise between performance and noise.

Will this be too big width wise and block my RAM or anything else on the mobo? (Gigabyte P55-UD4P)

Also, does anyone know what colour LED that Awyun is? Even the Awyun website doesn't state the colour.

Never used a non-stock fan before so just want to make sure I get it right before I waste $30-$75 on something that won't fit/be louder than a jet.


----------



## linkin

Just buy a better fan, and it's less expensive and time consuming... I'm guessing it's 140mm in size? if you're not sure just measure it, and find a replacement... ebay comes to mind.


----------



## Ryan_Fpv

Box says specs of "Top (exhaust): 230x230x20 turbofan 800RPM 13dBA", but if I measure across tip of the blade to tip of the opposite blade it's 19cm. Either I'm not measuring it right or not only is it broken, but they've ripped me off by 4cm!

Anyway, I haven't seen something with 230x230x20 measurements for sale before... Any ideas?


On a similar note, for replacing that red LED 120x120x25 fan on the front for MB intake, would this fan be compatible (without having to drill extra holes and shit). The red annoys me since all the other lights in my case are blue.

Cooler Master 12cm Rifle R4-L2R-20CK Blue LED
Dimension (W / H / D) 	120x120x25 mm

(Note: Edited original post to include link to case page/specs)


----------



## Ryan_Fpv

Box says specs of "Top (exhaust): 230x230x20 turbofan 800RPM 13dBA", but if I measure across tip of the blade to tip of the opposite blade it's 19cm. Either I'm not measuring it right or not only is it broken, but they've ripped me off by 4cm!

Anyway, I haven't seen something with 230x230x20 measurements for sale before... Any ideas?


On a similar note, for replacing that red LED 120x120x25 fan on the front for MB intake, would this fan be compatible (without having to drill extra holes and shit). The red annoys me since all the other lights in my case are blue.

Cooler Master 12cm Rifle R4-L2R-20CK Blue LED
Dimension (W / H / D) 	120x120x25 mm

(Note: Edited original post to include link to case page/specs)


----------



## linkin

You measure the fan from one end to the other, not just the fan blades.

If the fan in there is 120mm, and the fan you want is 120mm then it will work no problem. I would recommend the new CoolerMaster Excalibur fans though, they are quite nice.

As for the top fan, you need something like this:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_601&products_id=14094

That's the exact one you have i believe...


----------



## Ryan_Fpv

For $30 it sure does beat dealing with thermaltake's warranty shit (still haven't gotten a reply on their forums).

Thanks for the help and finding the fan, I spent a while browsing my regular shop sites and couldn't find anything over 200mm, much appreciated.

Ergh, gonna have to find another site selling it though. Silly Melbournians not accepting paypal.

This is a bloody joke, must have went through every Australian site and the only ones with this in stock don't accept paypal. If anyone knows someone who does have this in stock and does accept paypal, or knows of another 230x230x20 fan, please let me know. Really pissing me off finding it for sale, only to find that they don't accept paypal.


----------



## linkin

mm true about the paypal 

A quick ebay search reveals:

Nothing... there is one replacement in the USA but they do not ship overseas. here's the link anyway:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-Thermalt...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27aee4214c


----------



## Ryan_Fpv

I've found it listed HERE  on techbuy (which does accept paypal), however it is listed as "Usually Ships:	Back Order (Call)". 
Should I just order it now and hope that in a week or 2 that they/I get it, or would I best be waiting for it to be 'in stock' before placing my order?... And, is it possible that if I did order it they will simply never order it in and I'll be screwed out of $30 (+$10 postage)?

Also, while I'm discussing fans, what are your thoughts on the Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 PRO Rev.2 CPU Cooler and the  Awyun V6? The 120mm fannned CPU coolers are about 5mm too long to fit in my case (Thermaltake V9), so it unfortunately has to be the smaller 92mms.
If you have anything else in mind I am open to suggestions, I'm willing to spend up to AU$75 for the CPU fan.

I'm curious which will be more suitable and how loud it is /vs/ performance. I mainly use my computer for browsing and playing games, with the stock cooler it sits on around about 35*C idle, 45-50*C during games and on 100% load everest stability test shows it gets up to 61/61*C (Ran the test for a minute and it seemed to settle around the early 60's mark). I don't overclock (or if I do, just the intel "turboboost") so I don't need anything _too_ powerful, and since my computer is often left on during the night (in my bedroom), I want a decent compromise between performance and noise.

Will this be too big width wise and block my RAM or anything else on the mobo? (Gigabyte P55-UD4P)

Also, does anyone know what colour LED that Awyun is? Even the Awyun website doesn't state the colour.

Never used a non-stock fan before so just want to make sure I get it right before I waste $30-$75 on something that won't fit/be louder than a jet.


----------



## linkin

Here is a good cooler, you might be able to find it on ebay too:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_23_845&products_id=7943

Ring up techbuy and aska bout the fans. what they said there means that they may have them in stock, or they may be on backorder meaning they have been ordered and people are reserving them.


----------



## Ryan_Fpv

It's too big to fit in, measuring from the motherboard to the inside of the side panel it's about 150-155mm, that's listed as 159mm, so there's no way ontop of the CPU that it would fit in without me leaving the side panel off. All the 120mm fan coolers are too big, it needs to be 92mm fan.


----------



## tomtaror

So I am using an older optical drive and hdd that use 4 pin molex's to power them up, and my thermaltake V9 case uses 4, 4pin molex's to power all the fans, the front Red LED fan to cool the hard drive (will match my mouse/keyboards red LED's) The top fan that sucks hot air out of the case, the side fan that shoots cool air onto my CPU and motherboard, and the back fan that shoots out hot air


----------

